# An Open Reed Cow Elk Cow



## James (Dec 21, 2013)

A laminate open reed cow elk call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 21, 2013)

What Dave said... I am not a fan of laminate blanks. I have never seen one that I liked - Until now Did you make that?
Very nice color combo.


----------



## James (Dec 21, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Nice work james!
> 
> Might I ask were you get those blanks? I like that color mix.


I get this laminate when I can from a stock manufacturer


----------



## LSCG (Dec 21, 2013)

really nice Call!

looks a lot like SpectraPly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice call ,,,,,
Lots of them laminates come from this place sign up for their emails and they let u know on specials they have
http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com/store.php?category=spectraply

Reactions: Like 1


----------

